

Microsoft Now Sells T-Shirts That Claim Google’s Chrome Steals Your Data - ericcumbee
http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/20/microsoft-now-sells-t-shirts-that-claim-googles-chrome-steals-your-data/?ncid=fb

======
keeperofdakeys
I'm not sure if that "microsoftstore.com" site is genuine or not.
"microsoft.com" is registered directly to the microsoft corporation, whereas
"microsoftstore.com" is registered to a whois proxy in auckland, so we can't
easily find the real owner.

~~~
smackfu
Go to Microsoft.com, then click Shop at the top, then Microsoft Store and you
get to this microsoftstore.com URL.

------
jfoster
I can't imagine how this will not result in a lawsuit, if Microsoft is
actually behind this.

They're using the Chrome logo alongside a message that Google will find very
objectionable.

The claim that Chrome "steals your data" seems a massive overreach. I'm trying
to imagine what Chrome does that would be closest to that claim, and the best
I can come up with is that searches in the omnibox are sent to Google by
keystroke (for search suggestions) rather than upon Enter being hit.

That said, the claims are so comical that I am tempted to order something.
They're ridiculous enough to seem cool.

------
Pxl_Buzzard
How legal is this? Is Microsoft willing to accept a lawsuit thinking that the
PR damage might be worth it?

------
Zhenya
I'm going to get one and ironically wear it around Google Campus.

Well maybe if someone sent me one, I dont want to give those classy people any
of my money.

~~~
ericcumbee
We will know what happened if they start reporting a freak accident involving
a pedestrian and one of Google's driverless cars.

------
smackfu
Using the logo is not a good idea.

------
shirro
I searched through the site but couldn't find the "Microsoft backdoors your
computer" t-shirt.

